# Refrigeration guys...



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

6Speed said:


> You're a controls engineer. I knew you'd get this...


Just trying to confirm with someone who knows refrigeration unit troubleshooting. We have compression and evaporation but seems not enough evaporation. Sensors and switches seem fine. Cap is fine. Compressor runs... seems only thing left is poor flow/lack of refrigerant.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Figured it was a leak or a plugged line all along . Glad you got it!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

6Speed said:


> Figured it was a leak or a plugged line all along . Glad you got it!


Any way to release a plug? Tried tapping... no cigar.


----------



## Hook and Ladder (Mar 1, 2019)

I would say with the price of refrigerant and a service call and finding a good service tech. Probably just as easy to get another throw away unit unfortunately. I have had to scrap 2 refrigerators and a washing machine in the last year. Nothing is made like old school. Very frustrating.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hook and Ladder said:


> I would say with the price of refrigerant and a service call and finding a good service tech. Probably just as easy to get another throw away unit unfortunately. I have had to scrap 2 refrigerators and a washing machine in the last year. Nothing is made like old school. Very frustrating.


Yea its $220 for new. This is one item I should see what those silly warranties the stores sell cost and cover...


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

A piercing valve and a can of refrigerant is less than 20$.
That said, if you can test the amp draw on the compressor you can rule out a bad compressor.

Consumers has a third-party collect the dead refrigeration equipment. All they do is cut the cord off when they pick it up. they don’t check anything.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gamekeeper said:


> A piercing valve and a can of refrigerant is less than 20$.
> That said, if you can test the amp draw on the compressor you can rule out a bad compressor.
> 
> Consumers has a third-party collect the dead refrigeration equipment. All they do is cut the cord off when they pick it up. they don’t check anything.


I figure if it's actually leaking it will just leak out again. Probably a lot shorter time.

I'm in DTE land but probably similar. Does it matter where you are?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> I figure if it's actually leaking it will just leak out again. Probably a lot shorter time.
> 
> I'm in DTE land but probably similar. Does it matter where you are?


I think when they pick up the dead one, they are responsible for draining the refrigerant, and disposing of the carcass.

i’d probably put a recharge in it just to keep it around through the summer. You might get another year or two out of it.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

You can rent a leak detector...


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Steve said:


> It seems like all made in the last 10-15 years are total garbage. Exact how "clean" are they when you have to do the environmental damage to make/buy 3 or 4 of them to cover the same durability of one that would last 30+ years.


I couldn't agree more.
Moving towards a Greener planet but yet this type industry now exists.
One may argue that we were more of a Greener society 50 years ago.

I was having a discussion the other day about a Green score flooring provider.
I question on how green they are when you are ripping up a 7 month old floor and throwing it in a dumpster to go in a landfill because of the lack of quality control of the product.
This happens all the time or should I say way to often.
How they get the labeling by conformity to government regulations for marketing with this going on is beyond me.
Ironically it doesn't seem to phase them financially as it's all added to the end user's costs as a whole.

They could easily reconfigure the financial structure of the company and spend it on quality improvements and control and not throw millions of SQ feet in the landfill for the same price point.


Ironically all of the European flooring products are flawless and we never have and issue.The quality is incredible.

Quality is still on a downward slide in America.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gamekeeper said:


> A piercing valve and a can of refrigerant is less than 20$.
> That said, if you can test the amp draw on the compressor you can rule out a bad compressor.
> 
> Consumers has a third-party collect the dead refrigeration equipment. All they do is cut the cord off when they pick it up. they don’t check anything.


Where did you see a can of R-410a and piercing valve for $20? What I've found is too expensive to bother with.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Put it to the road for the scrap guy and go buy another one not worth fixing,


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

mofo said:


> Put it to the road for the scrap guy and go buy another one not worth fixing,


Yeah if it needs refrigerant I can't find the right one for anywhere near what I'd be willing to pay to keep this one alive for a short time.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

I have r410a if you want some, basically find how much it holds add a service port to the line weigh in the amount it takes ,unless you do it for a living ain’t worth it


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

mofo said:


> I have r410a if you want some, basically find how much it holds add a service port to the line weigh in the amount it takes ,unless you do it for a living ain’t worth it


I think we are gonna run to home depot today and just get a new unit. Recharge seemed super easy but I've never done it before so maybe not.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> I think we are gonna run to home depot today and just get a new unit. Recharge seemed super easy but I've never done it before so maybe not.


I do not wish to understate the skills of refrigeration technicians.

Adding refrigerant to a disposable dehumidifier is easy.

follow a you tube video For guidance.

Unless it has a grievous leak, it will operate for years.

There are very possibly millions of cars driving around that have far more leak prone refrigeration systems, that routinely get topped off with fresh refrigerant, because the cost of repair is way higher than the limited seasonal use of the air conditioner.

Just saying.

I would do it just out of curiosity, and if it didn’t work you arent out a lot..

But I understand that not everybody likes to fuss with these kinds of things.

I am ripping into an inverter generator today on my day off so I just because I want to.
I think the stepper motor on the carburetor quit.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gamekeeper said:


> I do not wish to understate the skills of refrigeration technicians.
> 
> Adding refrigerant to a disposable dehumidifier is easy.
> 
> ...


Well apparently 410a is being phased out and not easily found in small quantities for reasonable prices. Juice isn't worth the squeeze as far as I can tell. I don't see anything even in the ballpark of $20. More like $100-150.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Fixed it for the low price of $234. Collected about a pint in an hour.


----------



## Mark-n-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

In the future, check for oily residue around suspected leaks. The compressor oil circulates throughout the system and often comes out the leak. The refrigerant evaporates but the oil doesn’t. Check all brazed and solder joints. Also check for abrasions where vibration can cause tubing to leak. Dish soap is the cheapest leak detector and excellent for positive confirmation of a leak. Mark


----------

